# Another near fatal shot



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

5 pygos vs 1 cichlid in a very hungry tank


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

put in a temporary 10g hospital tank with dissolve aquario salt added.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

That's a pretty dempsey. Keep him away from the piranhas and let that beauty grow up.


----------

